# Is the WorldMark South Pacific Club available to regular WM owners?



## DaveNV (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my WM purchase to close. Still studying and learning.  More questions.  

While looking at the Worldmark The Club map page, I'm seeing the WorldMark South Pacific Club listings. Are those available to regular WM owners, or is that something reserved for others?

I know the Wyndham Club Pass listings aren't available.  (Right?) I assume the Vacation Internationale Affiliate resorts and TravelShare listings also don't apply to regular WM owners? Are the Associate Hotels available?

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 4, 2017)

If your WM purchase is resale you will not have access to WM South Pacific.

Not sure what you mean by Associate Hotels but you are eligible for a WM owners discount at Wyndham hotels.  Whose include Wyndham, Ramada, Super 8 etc.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 4, 2017)

Just to add that these discounts are worth nothing at all when I last looked into it. If you need hotels, just use the site with best price and offering.

If you mean resorts that are under exchanges Like the Royal Kuhio from VI, you can book this one if you find rooms. It is only few 1BR units that are set aside for Worldmark. I think there are few in Mexico as well.

We stayed with them before we moved to KoOlina. It is in Waikiki though. Just a block walk to the beach.


----------



## breezez (Nov 4, 2017)

If you buy an account with WM+SP credits in it you can use them for South Pacific until they expire.  When you get new credits they will just be WM credits and not eligible.

2 accounts I bought that this was true for.

YMMV though.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 5, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I'm still waiting for my WM purchase to close. Still studying and learning.  More questions.
> 
> While looking at the Worldmark The Club map page, I'm seeing the WorldMark South Pacific Club listings. Are those available to regular WM owners, or is that something reserved for others?
> 
> ...


The South Pacific properties are available to WM owners through The Exchange Network (TEN).  TEN remains available to WM accounts closed prior to the introduction of TravelShare (c2006) regardless of source but does not survive resale.  (Except for interesting note, above, about the current credit balance surviving. How interesting!)

All WM owners have Club Pass ... but only developer or grandfathered points (pre-TravelShare) may be used through Club Pass.

I believe all WM owners have access to the Vacation Internationale Affiliates.  Not sure about the affiliate hotels (such as the Queen Mary, the place in Alaska, etc.)


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks, all.  I should have said in my post that these questions are based mainly on what I see on the WM maps page. https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ and other pages within the WM system.  Since I don't yet have a WM login, I'm wandering around the edges of things, seeing what there is to see and reading what I can, and trying to make sense of it all. It's a tad frustrating to have everything lumped into one map page where different colored dot icons tell you which is which, but not being sure which of those dots I will be able to use after closing. Clicking on a location may or may not let me see the details.

So if I understand what you've said, and since my purchase is [likely nothing special?] closing after 2006, basically the only thing on that page I should look at are the WorldMark-named resorts in North America, then maybe the VI locations and Associate Hotels.  WM South Pacific and all Wyndham resorts (including TravelShare) are not available to me, right?  Is there a way through WM to ever book a Wyndham location?  (i.e. If I wanted to go to Wyndham Midtown 45 in NYC, can I do that?)

I know once I'm able to log in and try to make a reservation, I'll quickly be able to sort things out more fully.  You all are very patient and helpful.  I appreciate it.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## breezez (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes,  through RCI or II you can get them most Wyndham locations trade RCI and a few via II.

WM are strong traders in both and if you trade 60 days before checkin it’s only 4000 credits for any size unit.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 5, 2017)

Remember WM has several locations in Mexico and Canada. We love Coral Baja, Vancouver BC, and Victoria BC. You also have access to WM Fiji for direct Booking as it is a shared Resort between WM and WMSP. If you join RCI or II you can trade all around the Worls.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2017)

breezez said:


> Yes,  through RCI or II you can get them most Wyndham locations trade RCI and a few via II.
> 
> WM are strong traders in both and if you trade 60 days before checkin it’s only 4000 credits for any size unit.




Thanks.  I guess I'll have to see how it all works out. With my timeshare history of being a Weeks owner, I'm very new to the idea of points exchanging. In Weeks, if there is no deposit, there is no exchange. That was a big reason why WM is so appealing to me.

Dave


geist1223 said:


> Remember WM has several locations in Mexico and Canada. We love Coral Baja, Vancouver BC, and Victoria BC. You also have access to WM Fiji for direct Booking as it is a shared Resort between WM and WMSP. If you join RCI or II you can trade all around the Worls.



Thanks. When I said "North America," I was including Canada and Mexico.  

I belong to RCI on the Weeks side.  Somebody said WM ownership includes a points account at RCI. Is that true? Can the accounts somehow be joined, or do I need to maintain two separate logins for that?

Dave


----------



## breezez (Nov 5, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I belong to RCI on the Weeks side.  Somebody said WM ownership includes a points account at RCI. Is that true? Can the accounts somehow be joined, or do I need to maintain two separate logins for that?
> 
> Dave



WM only includes points account with RCI if you are travelshare eligible and pay the travel share fee.  (Not worth it)

For short stay exchanges your WM account will trade in II and you can do short stay exchanged using WM.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok. Can you tell I'm anxious to get this sorted out after closing?  LOL!

Dave


----------



## breezez (Nov 5, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Ok. Can you tell I'm anxious to get this sorted out after closing?  LOL!
> 
> Dave



I was damn excited too. More than 2 years later I’m still excited.   I find myself looking at Tug multiple times every day to either help others or learn something new.   I guess you could say their are Facebook junkies, but I would be a Tug junkie.

My only problem is I need more vacation


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2017)

breezez said:


> My only problem is I need more vacation



Isn't that the truth! In March I'll mark ten years with my current employer. At the anniversary I'll receive another 40 hours a year of vacation. It accrues throughout the year as so many hours of Paid Time Off (PTO) each pay period.  I have an Excel spreadsheet I keep, where the accrued number of hours is listed for each pay period through next July.  Every payday when I see my online pay stub, I compare the numbers to my Excel file to make sure I'm getting every hour of PTO I deserve.  I know down to a fraction how many hours of PTO I have available at a given time.  Planned vacations are deducted on the affected pay period after I will return, and the count continues.  As long as I don't get sick or need to take off an unplanned day, I can plan well ahead for any vacation time I want to set up.

Nah, I'm not vacation OCD or anything.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 5, 2017)

Sadly we sold our beloved WM a few weeks ago.  We are still awaiting WM to send out paperwork to execute the transfer.  Between 2 cats, one old and with health issues, lots of cruises, hotel stays (travel packages) and getting into Marriott DC system, we decided to let our WM go.  WM is and forever be our favorite TS system.  We are at the crossroad on what to do with our Vistana timeshare.  Everything that we have (and even WM - soon to be former...) can all be used within the internal points/booking system.  After our last 3 weeks are exchanged in II (non-corporate), our intention is not to use II for exchanges in the future.


----------



## izzymail (Nov 5, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Ok. Can you tell I'm anxious to get this sorted out after closing?  LOL!
> 
> Dave


I'm in the same boat! Waiting for my first WM contract to close and anxious to be able to log in and start exploring. Apparently its taking a LOOOONG time for the transfers to go through right now.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Sadly we sold our beloved WM a few weeks ago.  We are still awaiting WM to send out paperwork to execute the transfer.  Between 2 cats, one old and with health issues, lots of cruises, hotel stays (travel packages) and getting into Marriott DC system, we decided to let our WM go.  WM is and forever be our favorite TS system.  We are at the crossroad on what to do with our Vistana timeshare.  Everything that we have (and even WM - soon to be former...) can all be used within the internal points/booking system.  After our last 3 weeks are exchanged in II (non-corporate), our intention is not to use II for exchanges in the future.



That was kind of where I was for awhile.  I owned a great oceanfront Kauai Beach Villas week I really liked.  But it was biennial, so never enough for a trip a year.  I sold it when Grand Pacific took over management of the resort, since I wanted to get more out of my maintenance fees, and I wanted the option to go somewhere other than Kauai.  I bought a week at Carlsbad Seapointe, which is owned (not just managed) by Grand Pacific, and it lets me exchange back into Kauai Beach Villas for lower cost than the MF on a KBV ownership.  But again, it's a biennial ownership.  So was still lacking. This WM ownership will fill in the gaps, and fill out my vacation schedule pretty well, I think.  We'll see how it works out. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2017)

izzymail said:


> I'm in the same boat! Waiting for my first WM contract to close and anxious to be able to log in and start exploring. Apparently its taking a LOOOONG time for the transfers to go through right now.



I keep hearing that too.  Hopefully it won't. Fingers crossed!

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 6, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> That was kind of where I was for awhile.  I owned a great oceanfront Kauai Beach Villas week I really liked.  But it was biennial, so never enough for a trip a year.  I sold it when Grand Pacific took over management of the resort, since I wanted to get more out of my maintenance fees, and I wanted the option to go somewhere other than Kauai.  I bought a week at Carlsbad Seapointe, which is owned (not just managed) by Grand Pacific, and it lets me exchange back into Kauai Beach Villas for lower cost than the MF on a KBV ownership.  But again, it's a biennial ownership.  So was still lacking. This WM ownership will fill in the gaps, and fill out my vacation schedule pretty well, I think.  We'll see how it works out.
> 
> Dave



Even though we feel like we used the hell out of WM, we sold a fully loaded contract with a January anniversary date.  By the time this thing transfers, the buyer will have 3 years of points + 1 year of points that can be borrowed against.  Pretty sweet for the buyer.  With WM, we have stayed at Depoe Bay, Victoria, Vancouver, Marina (Monterrey), Solvang, Pismo Beach, Big Bear, Windsor and Clear Lake.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 6, 2017)

You will not have access to RCI points inventory with your newly acquired Worldmark Resale.  You will use a crossover grid but the inventory should be the same that you see with your current RCI weeks account.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 6, 2017)

duplicate post.


----------



## breezez (Nov 6, 2017)

What gets me about Wyndham’s speed to transfer WM or Wyndham CWA is that there is absolutely no deed involved all the verification process is 100% internal.

Grandview on the other hand are actually deeded and they complete the transfer on average of 14 days from date  deed gets to them.

I feel for you guys!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> You will not have access to RCI points inventory with your newly acquired Worldmark Resale.  You will use a crossover grid but the inventory should be the same that you see with your current RCI weeks account.



Thank you! I got WM especially to use WM, but you know what they say about greener pastures and such. 

Dave


----------

